# 2 issues with our Tig - Mildew Smell + Throttle Input Lag



## samwisemiller (Oct 12, 2018)

Hey all,

We have had two intermittent issues with our MQB Tig. First is a mildew/damp smell that we can't isolate. It seems to come and go and since it isn't my car I haven't paid attention to weather to see if it happens when driving, sitting, sunroof being used then closed, etc.. Are any other owners noticing any leaking sunroofs or possibly bad under body plugs leaking? It's my wife's car and I must admit my sniffer is starting to go bad a bit early but she smells it almost all the time. Took it to the dealer, called us crazy.

2nd issue is a possibly catastrophic issue with throttle input. On initial startup, pressing the accelerator seems to not register at all, then will suddenly register at something like 30-35% requested throttle and the car blasts forward. This is not a turbo lag issue, this is a dead pedal for the first 1/3 pedal stroke, intermittently. Same story, went to the dealer, they couldn't reproduce the issue and asked questions like "are you left-foot braking?". Super unhelpful. 

Anyway, I searched and couldn't find anything on these two specific issues and wondered if anyone else had something similar or knows what I can look into since I am on my own to diagnose my own car here.

Thanks!


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Panoramic sunroof seals and drain clogs are fairly common sources of leaks. There are several threads here detailing water leaking into the cars from various sunroof issues.

As for the acceleration issues, I am not as certain. Some seem to complain and some do not. I don't know what to say about this one.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## c.rebelo95 (Sep 29, 2011)

Did you ever come across a source of the mildew smell? I have never spilt anything in my car and I am trying to pin point where the smell is coming from. Initially I realized that when I was washing the rubber mats it would smell like that so I removed them. Then a couple weeks into the carpet mats the smell returned. I fee like the dealer won't do anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nottusyor (Apr 4, 2016)

VW has an open campaign on some of the Tiguans where they need to apply a water proof tape somewhere on the firewall where a leak could occur. Did you have this fixed or look into it yet? You can just call the dealership and ask them if your Tig is affected or not. As far as the accelerator problem, it seems to be a common complaint and I heard you can get around it by putting it in either sport mode or tiptronic for the first 2 gears (pretty annoying, I know, but hopefully it's just a programming thing and an update in the future will fix it).


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

I have the throttle lag thing too.

I notice it when I start the car and immediately put it in reverse. putting the pedal to the floor does nothing. then, boom!

I did notice that the engine tone changes right before it corrects itself.

I could be wrong, but I think this is the computer calibrating everything. 

if i wait 5 to 10 seconds before i start to move after start up, there is no issue.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Mildew smell from the vents? Fairly common to get some mildew build up if you use a/c but don't let it vent and dry out before shutting down.


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

It never goes away once you get the mildew. The dealer will blow some crap in there for 100 bucks doesn't work Get yourself a small clothing steamer and blow some steam in there while running heater it does the trick


----------



## boos9020r (Apr 22, 2018)

I get the mildew smell whenever it rains/is very humid for a number of days. I checked under my rubber mats and the floorboards under the front two seats were wet. I called the dealer and they said it was likely an issue with the air conditioning evaporator core or a clog in the systems somewhere. The mildew smell was likely from me not realizing the wetness due to the rubber mats. 

I will get my car back either Monday or Tuesday and give a more detailed explanation of what they had to do. I told them I would not take the car back unless they replaced the carpeting or had a detailer carpet clean it with anti-mildew. That smell will not leave the carpet easily.


----------



## c.rebelo95 (Sep 29, 2011)

Mine doesn't seem to come from vents the vents. When I have the air or heat on bringing new air, the smell isn't as bad. It's at the dealer now for the cowl seam but even though I scheduled two weeks ago, apparently they don't have the tape. 

At first I washed all the carpets and removed the rubber mats and cleaned them. The weather took a turn so I threw the mats in my garage and when I opened it the next day my garage had the same snell so I realized it's the mats. But then after like 3 weeks of the carpet mats, the smell came back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boos9020r (Apr 22, 2018)

*Update from dealer*

The dealer finally updated me after 10 days in the shop. The issue with the mildew smell was the cowl-seam. Apparently when it rained a lot water would leak into the interior and because of the rubber mats I never noticed. 

I got them to do the repair for the seams and also replace all the carpeting in my tiguan since the mildew smell is almost impossible to remove once it's there. 

Hopefully this helps those who also smell mildew. Don't wait to get it fixed as the mold will only continue to get worse.


----------



## c.rebelo95 (Sep 29, 2011)

I never got around to updating about my issue.

So I dropped the car off on November 27th, 2018 and told them about the smell and a noise coming from the front shocks. While I was there I told them to do an oil change and the service recall on the cowl seam. Four days later I got a call stating that it took so long because they didn't have the tape in stock for the cowl seam. They finally did that and told me that VW has been out of oil for the Tiguan so they couldn't do that. The said the strut mounts in the front were blown and needed to be replaced. Now for the smell, they said they didn't find any moisture but when I gave them the ok to lift the carpet they found a serious leak coming from the front.

They then rescheduled me to when they would have a loaner, which was December 11th, 2018. As I speak it has been in the shop since then. I went to get something from the car one day and everything was removed from the interior except the radio and the shifter. I left my phone in the loaner, otherwise I would have snapped a picture. Apparently all the carpet needs to be replaced and the mildew smell was coming from the rear bench seat. With all of that being said, I am now in the process of lemon-lawing the car since I don't have it back a month later.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Jeez that's nuts. Hope the take care of you.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BCalvert (May 17, 2011)

boos9020r said:


> The dealer finally updated me after 10 days in the shop. The issue with the mildew smell was the cowl-seam. Apparently when it rained a lot water would leak into the interior and because of the rubber mats I never noticed.
> 
> I got them to do the repair for the seams and also replace all the carpeting in my tiguan since the mildew smell is almost impossible to remove once it's there.
> 
> Hopefully this helps those who also smell mildew. Don't wait to get it fixed as the mold will only continue to get worse.



I have the same issue with smell. This is after they had to remove and replace the seal all around the power roof due to manufacturer defect and they did the cowl seam recall. I cannot isolate the smell and they resent simply used and ionizer for a couple days. It came back within two days after that. They said they would replace the carpeting. Did that work for you? Did you run into any issue from the kids they use at the dealership removing everything from the car in the process. I love my SEL P but seriously am dreading having them remove everything. Considering just getting rid of a car I love with only 8,000 miles in 13 months because of the smell. I hate it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

samwisemiller said:


> .....Same story, went to the dealer, they couldn't reproduce the issue and asked questions like "are you left-foot braking?". Super unhelpful.....


If you are touching the brakes, the ECU cut power to the engine.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I see I replied to this in Jan. We are now dealing with a leak and smell. Leak was fixed. Well we hope. Carpet and padding get replaced this week. It's been a fight. It's a shame this is happening.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## KD_Kane (Jan 9, 2021)

We took ours in for a recall(2018). Something about the sun/moon roof. Two months later......mildew. Should have never taken it in the be tinkered with. Went through whole fix and replace carpet but it's as bad as ever and still leaks.


----------

